# Time Machine et un disque branché sur port USB de ATV !



## L5premier (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, Bonsoir,

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution pour utiliser Time Machine avec un disque externe branché sur le pot USB de l'ATV.

Depuis le finder je vois le disque externe (protocole afp). Je peux copier, modifier et supprimer des fichiers sur ce disque.

Lorsque je lance Time Mahchine, celui ci me permet de sélectionner ce disque. 
Quand la sauvegarde commence, TM crée un fichier *<nom_du_MAC>.tmp.sparsebundle* sur le disque externe, puis au bout d'une minute Time machine affiche le message suivant
impossible de créer le fichier  *<nom_du_MAC>.sparsebundle erreur 1 * (cette fois il n' y a pas de .tmp. dans le nom du fichier).
Suite à divers recherche, j'ai crée une image de type sparsebundle, avec le disque branché sur le port USB de mon MAC, avec la commande

```
sudo hdiutil create -size 65g -type SPARSEBUNDLE -nospotlight -volname "Backup of myself" -fs "Case-sensitive Journaled HFS+" -verbose /Volumes/svg/<nom_du_MAC>.sparsebundle
```

Puis j'ai rebranché le disque sur l'ATV. 
J'ai relancé Time Machine et là la même erreur. TM n'utilise pas le fichier existant.

J'ai ajouté l'adresse mac de mon MacBookPro dans le nom du fichier de type sparsebundle -> même résultat.

J'ai essayé de lancer la commande de création d'image avec le disque branché sur l'ATV mais la commande échoue (hdiutil: create failed - Opération non permise)


Si quelqu'un a une idée, ou si j'ai loupé un post existant . 

Merci de votre aide

Configuration.
MacBookPro avec OS X 10.6.1
AppleTV version 2.4 modifié via atvusb-creator-1.0.b10
Disque WD de 500 Go sur le port usb de l'ATV.


----------



## L5premier (20 Septembre 2009)

Voila ou j'en suis dans mes recherches.
J'ai appliqué les instructions du lien ci dessous.
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=184462

Maintenant quand je lance Time Machine, l'image sparsebundle sur mon disque externe est utilisée (un disque avec l'icône timeMachine apparait sur le bureau et dans le finder).

La joie fut de courte durée.

Après quelques secondes, le disque est démonté.
La console indique l'erreur :


> 20/09/09 21:27:10	diskimages-helper[347]	terminating disk1 - image is no longer available



si j'attaque le fichier sparsebundle avec l'utilitaire de disque, celui-ci indique qu'il faut réparer l'image. Mais la réparation échoue avec l'erreur :


> "Utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. Sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vos fichiers sauvegardés."


La console indique


> 20/09/09 21:29:07	diskarbitrationd[14]	unable to probe /dev/disk1s2 (status code 0xFFFFFFFC).



Si je connecte le disque externe directement sur mon MacBookPro, l'utilitaire de disque indique que le fichier sparsbundle est correct.
?????

La question est : qu'est-ce qui perturbe le mécanisme ?
Le protocole AFP
Le hard de l'ATV
Le soft de l'ATV
Les droits sur le disque, sur le fichier
L'utilisateur frontrow ?

Je continue,   la vérité est ailleurs


----------



## L5premier (24 Septembre 2009)

Par rapport aux questions que je me posais dans le dernier message, j'ai connecté mon disque externe sur un autre Mac (version SnowLeo 10.6.1).

Depuis mon Mac à moi, je monte le disque via le finder (se connecter au serveur ....) avec le protocole AFP.

J'ouvre les préférence TM et je lui demande d'utiliser ce disque pour faire la sauvegarde.
Dans ce cadre TM fonctionne, il reconnait le fichier sparsbundle créé à la main, le monde sur le bureau et execute la sauvegarde.

Donc le problème doit venir de l'ATV. Je n'arrive pas à mettre le doigt ce qui empèche le dialogue entre TM et l'ATV.

A l'aide .......


----------



## Leoric (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

C'est peut-être dû aux autorisations d'écriture sur l'ATV ?
Peut-on reformater un disque sur l'ATV (je veux dire par là, avec le disque branché à l'ATV) ?

Peux-tu essayer aussi de créer un sparsebundle sur le disque interne de l'ATV ? Un petit suffira 

Je ne peux malheureusement pas plus t'aider, je n'ai pas d'ATV et je suis tombé sur ce fil par simple hasard dans mes recherches Time Machine


----------



## L5premier (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

De retour après une pause, mais sans nouvelles.

Merci Leoric pour ton post. J'ai essayé le fichier directement sur les disque de l'ATV - pas mieux -.
Par rapport au droits, j'ai "rwx" à tous le monde sur le fichier sparsebundle - mais pas mieux -.
Le fichier sparsebundle appartient à frontrow.
Est-ce qu'il faut changer pour le mettre à root ?

J'essaye et j'essaye encore (c'est que le début d'accord d'accord)....

je suis las ....


----------



## phlasserre (2 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas encore d'Apple TV mais cela devrait arriver bientôt ...

En fait, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris si tu as déjà un disque branché sur USB, qui fonctionnerait sur ton Apple TV et dont tu voudrais faire la sauvegarde, ou si ton probleme est de rendre visible un disque sur le port USB.

A tout hasard, je me lance, car le problème de disque sur le port USB me titille aussi,
et j'ai donc fait quelques recherches sur ce point spécifique.

voici ce que j'ai trouvé (mais pas essayé) sur http://www.appletvhacks.net/

ils y citent un lien http://dannyruchtie.nl/ qui comporte des explications simples et claires, 
mais qui fait aussi référence à un vieux patch http://www.appletvhacks.net/2007/07/28/usb-patch-released-hallelujah/, datant de 2007 pour des AppleTV de 1ere génération ... :sleep:

je commencerais donc par tester le patch http://dannyruchtie.nl/ avant de me lancer dans le long (et risqué ?) patch de 2007, qui semble rediriger toute la librairie sur un disque externe, et ne laisse au disque Apple TV qu'un role de Boot :mouais:

Un autre outil est référencé ici http://wiki.atvflash.com/index.php?title=NitoTV_Smart_Installer. Pas très bavard sur ce qu'il fait : au dela de belles promesses attrayantes, ça manque de détails. 

A suivre ...

phlasserre


----------



## L5premier (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous et merci à phlasserre pour ces infos.

Pour répondre à ta question, voici un petit résumé de la situation. 
Actuellement, mon disque USB est connecté à l'Apple TV. Je peux le montée dans le finder. Je peux manipuler des fichiers (copier supprimer visualiser). 
Le problème est la "compatibilité" avec TimeMachine. 
Après j'ai partager mon disque en deux partitions.
Une pour les fichiers multimédia que je peux utiliser par la télé et/iu par le Mac. 
La seconde pour les svg de Time Machine
TimeMachine voit bien le disque, mais les sauvegardes échouent.

J'ai pas trop temps en ce moment et je n'ai pas encore effectué la mise à jour de l'ATV en 3.0.
On ne sais jamais ...

A+


----------

